# Staff Photos



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Any body on here had their photo taken for their company personnel system? What's it all about? I've only been here 5 years, don't they know what I look like? Apparently it's 'completely normal'! Well why don't I know of any other company that does it then?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe it's cos you're 'fit'! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Any body on here had their photo taken for their company personnel system? What's it all about? I've only been here 5 years, don't they know what I look like? * Apparently it's 'completely normal'! * Well why don't I know of any other company that does it then?


Maybe they don think you are though :wink: :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The company I work for develops, sells and supports Human Resource and Finance Software systems for corporates and blue chips, sorry its all our fault.

Org charts that merge photos in as well look good on demos. Thats the only reason we put it in (and to merge to ID/Access cards too).


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe it's so that they have a decent photo to produce should they ever need to present Crimewatch with identification of the person who they suspect is nicking the office stationery.. :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Leg! Do many companies use this facility to store staff photos once they've purchased the software?

I just don't understand what they need it for. We don't have photo ID access cards. I can't help thinking that there is an ulterior motive in all this. Am I just being paranoid??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My Company has this, All i can say make sure you are looking your best and you are happy with the photo, I look like a psychopath in mine 

When you search the internal people finder most people have their photo on there ......great stalking tool


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Maybe it's so that they have a decent photo to produce should they ever need to present Crimewatch with identification of the person who they suspect is nicking the office stationery.. :lol:


Office I used to work in almost did this - they had every staff member photographed and ID's so the security guard could tell who was stealing various things. What a load of bo$$ocks. (Got away with it though :lol: )


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Our IT dept tried to do this a few years ago, but we're a suspicious bunch us journos, so after we asked more and more anyonying questions, they gave up


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Our IT dept tried to do this a few years ago, but we're a suspicious bunch us journos, so after we asked more and more anyonying questions, they gave up


So what kind of questions did you ask...? I need a bit of ammuniton as I've just refused to have mine done! Apparently this could be seen as a 'career limiting move'...!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

actually for for people trianed to ask searching questions we were really just very childish! essentially they couldn't give us a reason why they needed the pictures. If memory serves it was so the IT bods could recognise you if there was a problem with your machine. We thought this was rather suss, after all, what's wrong with me saying 'hello IT gimp, my name is Richard and my Mac has exploded' why does he need a picture of me, so they just gave up and were grumpy for a while (no change there, they never recovered from the cancellation of 'Star Trek: Enterprise'). I think it's a valid question to ask WHY they want these pictures, and what use they intend to put them to. For info, if they reproduce them, say in company literature, without you signing some sort of model release form, they are in breach of your rights to your image.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Twiggy. That's exactly the way that I feel. I can't see a valid reason for needing a picture of me other than 'we've got a space for it in our new personnel system and we think it would be nice...'. Well, I don't think it would be nice!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> Thanks Twiggy. That's exactly the way that I feel. I can't see a valid reason for needing a picture of me other than 'we've got a space for it in our new personnel system and we think it would be nice...'. Well, I don't think it would be nice!!


They did have something like this with the last company I worked for.....they only had pictures though of people such as management and PA's

I think it was purely for the fact that they generated a company magazine every month and they used these pictures for references to who represents what, if you see what I mean. So it could be that they just need a photo for valid reasons. But best you ask anyway.....I certainly wouldn't wanna give my photo to a company without them giving me reasons why.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Maybe it's so that they have a decent photo to produce should they ever need to present Crimewatch with identification of the person who they suspect is nicking the office stationery.. :lol:


Or in case a hijacked aircraft plummets into your building and they need to identify remains. :twisted:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

garyc said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's so that they have a decent photo to produce should they ever need to present Crimewatch with identification of the person who they suspect is nicking the office stationery.. :lol:
> ...


Nah - can't be for that......they'd have asked for dental records instead :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've had photo id badges for the last 20 years in various companies - nothing sinister about it I don't think. Also, they've just added an optional facility to put your photo with your internal directory details - which is actually a great idea and very handy, so when you are meeting someone new you know what they look like (and for spotting Executives to avoid)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, that's fine. A photo ID is a valid reason for needing a photo. We don't have any of these here. No-one else has access to these images except Personnel and the MD. But all of these people know what I look like. They've just got a nice new box in their nice new software that they want to put a photo in. The software works perfectly well without photos. That just doesn't seem to be a valid reason to me. Maybe I'm just being paranoid and over-reacting.....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

phodge said:


> Thanks Leg! Do many companies use this facility to store staff photos once they've purchased the software?
> 
> I just don't understand what they need it for. We don't have photo ID access cards. I can't help thinking that there is an ulterior motive in all this. Am I just being paranoid??


I think they do it cos our industry puts the photo screen in the systems they buy and for no other reason m8 and we put the photo screen in purely cos HR people are impressed with photos in Organisational charts.

All a bunch of b0ll0cks tho, mind you ive reached the cynical stage of my career and think everythings b0ll0cks, especially today, thank fek theres a load of beer in left over from the match at the weekend.

One solution, look pissed off in your photo, it wont stop em but it winds HR people up if u dont smile and be a happy feckin employee all the time m8!

EDIT - oh and we write the damn software and flog it for hundreds of thousands of pounds and although we use it a bit (we aint big enough to make use of it really) we dont have photos in it ourselves rofl.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I had mine taken when i started there for the website


----------



## camp freddie (Oct 2, 2005)

We had to have some photo's done for security ID badges said they need to be taken with a white background.When a work colleage who had no hair posed for his photo someone drew hair and some devils horns on the board.we've all got our photo ID's including him it's never been questioned!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can't see any problems with it. Useful for security (trying to persuade someone to let you into your office on the weekend), org charts in bigger work places, even for deciding payries and promotions - imagine a senior manager gets you mixed up with someone else and gives them the promotion instead? HR hate it when that happens :wink:

Whats the harm - you're probably on 30 CCTV systems a day anyway. Saying no without raising specific concerns - e.g I have a stalker/I'm on witness protection/I have a facial imperfection whihc may result in harassment (and then letting them allay your fears) would seem unreasonable imo.

L


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Say no more... :roll:

http://www.sto-response.com/viewpage.asp?pid=87


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

We have a "who's who" on our intranet, helps people work out who the newbies are...

Or, a good reason to check out the talent at work really... They should add a "single/married" bit to it too :lol:


----------

